

ManageTwitter - Fast & Easy Unfollowing - zemaj
http://www.managetwitter.com/

======
prawn
Doesn't tell me enough about what it actually does before asking me for my
password, so I bailed. Sorry!

It searches my stream, but for what? Anything I'm looking for? Or follower-
specific info?

How does it manage people I follow that is different to Twitter's
implementation? Does it include info like etact does for email/SMS (follower
vs following, number of RTs, most recent DM)? Does it just provide more items
per page? Does it provide shortcuts like "people I'm following who aren't
following me" or "people who were following me, but aren't any longer"?

I think you need to spell it out a lot more before you ask for a password.

~~~
zemaj
It's essentially a fast interface for viewing, grouping and sorting people you
follow. It shows people you follow in groups of 100 and allows you to filter
by; "not following back", "inactive", "talkative" and "quiet". It allows you
to filter only people who have mentioned a word in their last tweet. It allows
you to instantly unfollow blocks of people (background processes actually do
the talking to twitter so you don't have to wait).

Also if you screw something up, it lets you undo all your unfollows :)

The lack of information was a design choice. One button on the page, few
distractions. The tool essentially does one thing - makes it easy to unfollow
people. Admittedly trust is an issue, but I'm not sure how to compromise on
that.

~~~
prawn
All I can do is give you feedback. If there was more info up front, I would've
considered coughing up the password to give it a shot, but not with what's up
there now.

You can call it a design choice, but I can only tell you that it didn't work
for me. Your second click seems a bit wasteful too? You could easily add 4-5
bullet points up front.

Just checked the site again and see that you've added bullets and a screenshot
- what happened to the design choice of two lines of text and a button? ;)

~~~
zemaj
Your post happened :)

I did see a decrease in bounces, thanks.

~~~
prawn
Cool - I think there is a balance between too much and too little content and
I think you're closer to the mark now than before. Good luck and hopefully it
works out for you!

------
zemaj
Just launched this yesterday. Managing the people I was following on twitter
was always a massive pain for myself and quite a few people I talked to, so I
decided to do something about it :)

Went through quite a few UI iterations trying to balance ease of use & power.
Feedback welcome :)

~~~
jsdalton
Nice work. I showed this to a coworker, who was looking for a way to clean out
a bunch of people one of our accounts follows. Unfortunately, he got an error
during that initialization phase it seems to go through after login.

~~~
zemaj
Interesting. I had one other report of this so added some better error
handling. Will have to log this stuff a bit more.

------
gyardley
Does this publish anything to my Twitter feed? I've had services unexpectedly
do this in the past, to the point where I think new Twitter-related services
need a disclaimer that says "we won't publish anything to your feed without
your explicit approval - we hate that stuff too."

~~~
zemaj
No, it does not publish anything unless you explicitly say so (double
confirm).

~~~
gyardley
Cool. I'd stick that prior to the OAuth.

The UI looks terrific, and the service was easy to use. My only comment: I
might evaluate 'quiet' and 'talkative' using a shorter window than 'since
account creation'. Every once in a while a nice, useful-updates-only service I
follow hires a community manager and then their Twitter feed goes all to hell.
ManageTwitter still considers these feeds 'quiet' although they've recently
become all-too-talkative.

------
volomike
I don't get a good feeling about this. I checked out Melon Media and they are
outside the USA, so the law for me is a little tougher in punishing them if
they do wrong. Then, they are an email marketing firm, and I would be giving
them vital access into my Twitter feed.

------
lsemel
It's a good idea to avoid using trademarks (like "twitter") in your site's
name.

------
ideamonk
I use <https://filttr.com/> :)

------
rogermugs
says "talking to twitter....." done... then "talking to twitter....." done...
and then "talking to twitter....." done...

again and again... never goes anywhere. fail.

